# ha



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Two little mice fell in a bucket of cream. The first mouse quickly gave up and drowned. The second mouse, wouldn't quit. He struggled so hard that eventually he turned that cream into butter and crawled out. Gentlemen, as of this moment, I am that second mouse.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Way to go! ....


----------



## Facet (Oct 2, 2011)

Im churning.


----------



## strategicthinking (Nov 29, 2011)

Keep it up! We are all there with you.







I'm glad to see other people keep swimming too.


----------



## James Woods (Apr 18, 2012)

A boy was walking with his father in the beach and first he saw a man with a big tummy and asked his father why his tummy is big then father replied he is a big business man. After some time he saw a pregnant woman and asked the same question and the father replied "that is her husband's business.


----------



## barbilea (Mar 20, 2013)

good...............


----------



## gonegone (Jun 20, 2012)

I went to the doctors the other day, told him i felt like a wigwam and a circus big top.

"I see the problem", he said, "your two tents".


----------

